# Impossible d'ouvrir ma webcam sur des sites de chat



## Secretely (22 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, je ne sais pas si je poste dans la bonne section mais voilà mon problème.  Je me suis inscrit sur un site de rencontre et on y trouve un chat avec webcam.  J'aimerais pouvoir l'utiliser mais ma cam ne semble pas s'ouvrir.  En fait, les gens me disent qu'ils entendent ma voix mais qu'ils voient un gros carré gris à la place de me voir.  Je pense qu'il me manque une application sur mon mac.  Je ne suis pas certain mais j'ai dû faire une mauvaise manoeuvre il y a quelques semaines car cet été je pouvais ouvrir ma cam sur ces sites sans problème.

Quelqu'un peut m'aider svp?

Merci à l'avance!


----------



## schwebb (22 Novembre 2010)

Hello,

Peut-être en faisant un clic droit sur l'emplacement supposée de l'image de ta cam sur le site lui-même: ça ouvrira les paramètres Flash Player, et tu pourras peut-être cocher ou décocher un truc décisif.

(Si on admet que le site tourne sur Flash, mais c'est probablement le cas.)


----------



## Secretely (22 Novembre 2010)

J'ai essayé pas mal toutes les options et ça ne fonctionne pas.  En fait, j'ai essayé sur deux sites différents et le même problème se produit.  Il doit me manquer un fichier.


----------



## Secretely (24 Novembre 2010)

Personne ne peut m'aider?


----------



## Secretely (26 Novembre 2010)

Décidément, on dirait qu'il n'y a personne qui s'y connait en webcam.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h36 ----------

Je ne sais pas si ça peut vous aider à comprendre mon problème mais je n'arrive plus non plus à faire ouvrir une fenêtre gmail lorsque je clique sur le petit programme Google Notifier.  Le problème semble relié à un petit programme que j'ai probablement supprimé par erreur.  Probablement que tout cela est relié.

http://toolbar.google.com/gmail-helper/notifier_mac.html

Quelqu'un peut m'aider?


----------



## Secretely (27 Novembre 2010)

Ce ne serait pas des pilotes qu'il me manquerait?


----------



## jmoneyron (27 Novembre 2010)

Je pense qu'il te manque maintenant une partie du plug-in Flash Player (Adobe à la sale manie d'en coller des morceaux un peu partout et avec des noms sans rapport avec Flash Player.
A mon avis il faut que tu fasses une désinstallation complète et une réinstallation de la dernière version flash player compatible avec le system installé sur ta machine.
ADOBE fournit gratuitement sur son site un 'UNINSTALLER qui marche très bien et bien sûr la dernière version de Flash player. Tu devras chercher un peu sur leur site.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h30 ----------

pour télécharger l'uninstaller Flash Player sur le site Adobe c'est là :
       Troubleshoot Flash Player | Mac OS     en anglais  

http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/865/cpsid_86551.html 

      ou sur Clubic en français  

http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche329348-uninstall-flash-player.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h39 ----------

Une autre idée !!
Du fait que le micro marche et pas la cam, tu n'aurais pas par inadvertance changer la sélection de ta cam.
Pour vérifier la caméra sélectionnée, lances un site où tu utilisais habituellement ta cam, le petit rectangle blanc intitulé  "paramètres Adobe Flash Player apparaît avec ses 2 boutons vert et rouge "Autoriser"  et "Refuser ".
Tu cliques n'importe où dans le rectangle blanc en appuyant en même temps sur la touche "Contrôle"en bas à gauche de ton clavier. Un nouveau rectangle blanc apparaît, tu cliques "Paramètres". En bas à partir de la droite tu as l'icône de la cam et celle du micro. En cliquant dessus tu peux changer le cas échéant de la cam et du micro en service avec Flash Player. Une mauvaise sélection à cet endroit empêche cam ou micro de fonctionner.


----------



## Secretely (29 Novembre 2010)

Ça ne semble pas fonctionner.  J'ai pourtant suivi votre lien et désinstallé flash puis je l'ai réinstallé.  Je suis allé sur un site de chat et ça ne fonctionne pas plus 

Pour les plugins, où je trouve ça?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h57 ----------


----------



## jmoneyron (29 Novembre 2010)

Les plug-ins sont soit dans la bibliothèque principale sous le nom Internet Plug ins, soit dans la bibliothèque Utilisateurs (dans la petite maison)sous le même nom.
Il est bon de vérifier les deux bibliothèques.
Noter que ces bibliothèques peuvent aussi porter le nom de Librairy et les plug-ins y être appelés Internet Plug-ins ou plug-ins internet en fonction de l'organisation du system.

A noter aussi que la cam Apple ne fonctionne pas du tout en image sur certains sites de rencontre, c'est le cas de MSN.


----------



## Secretely (29 Novembre 2010)

Excusez mon ignorance mais où se trouve la bibliothèque principale exactement?  Je ne suis pas très familier avec les ordis alors ça me prend une description étape par étape.  En passant, j'ai déjà réussi plusieurs fois à ouvrir ma cam sur ces sites alors.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## jmoneyron (1 Décembre 2010)

Double clic sur l'icone du disque dur en cours d'utilisation(sur le bureau).
Son contenu s'affiche : Applications, Bibliothèque, (C'est celle-là la bibliothèque principale), System, Utilisateur. Un clic sur bibliothèque affiche le contenu dont Internet Plug ins. Un clic dessus donne la liste des plug installés là
Un autre clic sur Utilisateur ouvre ta maisonnette où tu retrouves ta bibliothèque perso. Un clic sur cette bibliothèque va afficher son contenu dont un nouveau Internet Plug ins où il peut aussi y avoir des fichiers flash players.
Après utilation du désinstaller flash player ces deux bibliothèques ne doivent plus contenir aucun élément Flash Player, S'il en reste les mettre manellement à la poubelle avant de refaire une nouvelle installation flash player. C'est absolument indispensable.


----------



## Secretely (19 Décembre 2010)

Désolé pour le délai de réponse.  Je viens d'essayer de suivre toutes les étapes décrites mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h48 ----------

Voici ce que je vois lorsque j'essaye d'enregistrer un vidéo avec ma webcam sur facebook.









Quelqu'un peut m'aider svp?


----------



## Secretely (25 Décembre 2010)

Personne n'a d'idée pour mon problème?

Joyeux Noël à tous!


----------



## Secretely (29 Décembre 2010)

Merde, je viens de refaire d'autres tests et cette fois-çi je n'arrive plus à voir les vidéos qui apparaissent sur facebook ou sur youtube.  Je suis désespéré car pourtant ça fait trois fois que je supprimes et que je télécharge flash player.


----------

